# need help..i live in florida



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

10 Hours it depends on which part of Fla you live in. If you have to drive I would go North Carolina: Sugar, Beech, App. If you live on the Western part of the state Mentone, AL might be closest to you. You could also look into Ober Gatlinburg. 

Realistically I would just fly somewhere i.e. Colorado since you will spend a couple hundred in gas if you go by yourself.


----------



## bigwavechamp (Jan 4, 2011)

thanks..trust me id love to fly somewhere but there will be a few of us so we will be splitting gas cost..I live in orlando so I'm not that far south so I could make it to Tennessee even..if u had to pick one that was going to be the highest wth the longest runs what wouuld u choose?


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I would go Beech. There are a few guys who know the NC places better than I do. A lot of people like Sugar but I have always been meh with it. All the runs seem to funnel together and is a cluster towards the bottom if you do not get on at the mid-loading station. I used to work at ober gatlinburg and it isn't terrible. It has more slush days which can always be enjoyable but there are tons of beginners there. Go over in the Southeast section under regional chat.


----------



## Islandsnow (Jan 24, 2010)

I heard that Mentone is nothing but ******* and that its just a hill with some powder on it lol, I live about an hour and 30 away from it and wouldn't even waste time going there, I know that you guys are splitting the gas but you can fly from ATL to Denver roundtrip for only $237 right now which is a nice deal, otherwise your best bet is TN. If i had some extra cash I'd fly right now. 

If you have a phone that has Android or iPhone then download the Ski Report app and it will tell you whats nearby by using GPS and then gives you detailed info on snow stats.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

nothing worth driving to. fly out west. I can't think of one legitimate reason why you should drive ten hours to a shit hill rather than fly 4 hours to the worlds best snowboarding.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I guess in this guys defense I remember what it was like being broke and scum bagging around in order to go snowboard. A day on snow is better than a day not on snow even if it is manmade. If they are splitting it 4 ways they could probably make the trip in a car for 60 bucks maybe in gas a piece? Which is way cheaper. All of the road trips I have gone on the drive is half the fun too. I would seriously look into driving to Snowshoe though. It is like 6ish hours past Knoxville, TN I believe, but it is the best thing in the Southeast, imo.


----------



## bigwavechamp (Jan 4, 2011)

Haha yea I'm moving to cali next year so I'm deff going be in a better area for snowboarding..but yea its going to be 4 of us so driving is going to be the only cheap way...but yea ill deff check out all those places..it sucks to have hills instead of moutains trust me..


----------



## bigwavechamp (Jan 4, 2011)

How about beech? Can u have fun for 2 days..its about 11 hours away from me..and snowshoe is 13 1/2..is there a big diff in quality?


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Oh dude snowshoe blows every place out of the water in NC. They have more more varied terrain some decent parks and more advanced terrain. They also have a couple gladed runs. I would take the extra 2.5 hours no questions asked.


----------



## bigwavechamp (Jan 4, 2011)

Well I was looking at both trail maps and your deff right..3 more hours will deff be worth it..thanks for the help!


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I have stayed in some of the cabins and condos up there. I got great deals off of vrbo.com We always had a great time and partied well into the night. Might want to go that route instead of through snowshoe.


----------



## ccole89 (Sep 2, 2010)

I live in WV but go to college in FL. In my opinion id go to Snowshoe no questions asked they have 60 trails in 3 different areas and a number of high speed lifts. The tickets there can be expensive but if you check out Discount Lift Tickets - Buy Ski Deals and Ski Lift Tickets Online and buy them in advance you should be all set.


----------

